# How bad would a bite be off....



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

an eastern diamond back rattler??? could it kill you?

I think ther so stunning but doubt i would keep one if it were to kill me within the hour etc, 

how about western diamond backs?>


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

All rattlesnakes can Kill, and certainly not to be taken lightly, im not sure about in the hour, but if left for a certain period of time, you will get some herific....erm...Whats the word... this..









Thats not nearlly as bad, that ive seen...But the only pic to hand 

Thanks,

Dec


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the untreated lethality rate for a western diamond back is about 20% I believe, dont quote me on it though, but WDB kill more people in the states than any other snake, to be killed within an hour is extremely unlikely only in certain circumstances would it happen, even within 7-8 hours is unlikely probably longer than that.


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

reason being id love a rattlesnake - and IF i get did a bite i want to know i could make it to the hospital to be treated, don;t want to keep a hot that could kill me within 1-2 hrs.nothing like a gaboon or a black mamba

i have seen an adult Eeaster DB rattler and they r stunning and massive, defintaely would think about getting one as long as its unlikely to kill me withiin a few hours IF i got a bite


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

go to ray hunters site and have a read, hunter serpentology its called, he got bitten by a medium sized eastern diamond back towards the end of last year and was in a very bad way, unconsious within a short amount of time, within 30 mins I believe then in a coma for 5 days, his kidneys stopped working completely and he had to have a fasciotomy to relieve pressure, he nearly died but pulled through and is alright now but not a nice situation to be in.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

They are certainly stunning snakes, but (not being cocky) if you were afraid of getting bitten, maybe you could get a Bull Snake, they kinda look like rattlers


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

I think it is a good thing to be afraid of being bitten, only a fool wouldn;t be!

Think a western diamond back would be a better route in that 30minute case - presuming its bites are not as bad


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

both are quite similair really


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

how about timber rattlesnakes?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

probably even worse, a banded rock rattle snake is quite small, I saw an adult male for sale that was 2ft, but really you are not going to want to get bitten by any rattlesnake regardless of what it is, generally timbers and mojave are reknowned for having quite serious bites.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Rattler bites can leave horrific scarring, both as a result of the myotoxic component in their venom and the sometimes needed fasciotomy - a surgical procedure whereby the affected limb is effectively slit open in order to reduce what is known as compartment pressure, where fluid build up in the tissue can lead to rupture of the tissue itself. That's if you're fortunate enough to keep the limb attached! Add to that the irreparable damage to your kidneys and they are not to be trifled with. EDB's are, if I'm not mistaken, the biggest cause of rattler fatalaties in the US. 
If I had no alternative I would sooner be bitten by an elapid than a rattler.:crazy:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Rattler bites can leave horrific scarring, both as a result of the myotoxic component in their venom and the sometimes needed fasciotomy - a surgical procedure whereby the affected limb is effectively slit open in order to reduce what is known as compartment pressure, where fluid build up in the tissue can lead to rupture of the tissue itself. That's if you're fortunate enough to keep the limb attached! Add to that the irreparable damage to your kidneys and they are not to be trifled with. EDB's are, if I'm not mistaken, the biggest cause of rattler fatalaties in the US.
> If I had no alternative I would sooner be bitten by an elapid than a rattler.:crazy:


Yeah your right actually EDB kill more than westerns


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Neotropical Rattlers are supposed to have the most Leathal Venom...


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

so what is an inetresting hot ot have that won't kill me within say 8hrs n leave reli bad permanent injuries.

Green mambas are stunning but as a mamba im guessin ther pretty bad bites!!!

and don't say a copperhead - boring lol


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

what about an european Adder? there stunning snakes


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

that lad in declans pic looks bit young to be holding a rattler!! brave lad tho lol


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

That was me, i started the venomous course with a very good friend


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

copperheads are underated they are not boring theres some well nice ones.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ive seen some stunning ones, beautiful reds and oranges, you still getting yours picked up Si?


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

I want something a bit more evil looking, copperhead looks too much like a normal snake to me


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't think the green mabas bite is as bad as the black mamba, but please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

which is deadlier?.. a bank safe falling on your head or a stick of dynomite going off in your shirt pocket?

all rattler bites save for a few are nightmares if you get a good dose of venom... an eastern ... well, let's say that you are in deep do-do if a good sized one gets you good.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

If you want a venomous snake that won't kill you or leave horrific scars.............there isn't one. You could be allergic and die from anaphylactic shock. However, the venom of _Trimeresurus trigoncephalus_ is reckoned to be fairly innocuous. Lots of pain, swelling, blistering at the bite site, all goes away after three or four days and no necrosis..........
Most elapids have primarily neurotoxic venom so not much chance of scarring with them, But like was said earlier, what's preferable, safe on the head or dynamite in the pocket. Any hot has the potential to put you in the ground but some will leave you in such a mess you'll wish that's where you were.
Search out some of the pics of Copperhead bites, I wouldn't consider my finger turning black and falling off to be in the least bit boring


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

dannylatics said:


> so what is an inetresting hot ot have that won't kill me within say 8hrs n leave reli bad permanent injuries.
> 
> Green mambas are stunning but as a mamba im guessin ther pretty bad bites!!!
> 
> and don't say a copperhead - boring lol


i wouldnt bothere with any hots if i were you, you have been posting panicky threads every couple of days since you got your retic you will be well out of your depth with any hot


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

If your scared of a Retic mate, Hots arent the way forward


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW!!! :crazy::whistling2::crazy::whistling2::crazy::whistling2::crazy::whistling2::crazy::whistling2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry to get involved in this thread, I don't keep snakes, just lizards, but intreaged about how someone is asking how bad a bite would be off a poisonous snake, and would he die if he did not make it to hospital within an hour? Is that not the same as me saying if I shot myself in the stomach, would I survive if I did not get to a hospital?


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

i find theese snakes fascinating, my faves are the mambas, but i aslo like cobras and most of the vipers think they look well mean.

but i am too scared of the bite, and its this lack of confidence that has convinced me, *VENEMOUS SNAKES ARE NOT FOR ME!
*
some times you have to be realistic of your limits and be happy with what you can keep. 

there are some wicked non venemous snakes that i find just as impressive.


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

makes me laugh - i ask a question and get slated.....

I was asking which hots arn't as deadly - not your opinions if I should keep them or not

and with regards to questions I ask about my retic - I thought this was a forum where you could ask questions??? :whistling2: just want opininons from more experienced keepers. There not panicky threads at all, just general enquiries


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> If your scared of a Retic mate, Hots arent the way forward


what you on about? - who is scared of the retic??? never have I once said im scared of any of my snakes :whip:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

JaysnakeMan, quoted....You were posting panic thread about your Retic....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've caught wild easterns... they make me tremble... yellow venom... seeing those droplets from the fangs... it's un-nerving when you realize how potent it is.... they are thick, powerful snakes... cottontail killers.


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

your so lucky to live in a country with numourous wild snakes!

would love to go herping like u can in the states


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> JaysnakeMan, quoted....You were posting panic thread about your Retic....


that doesnt mean I am scared of my retic!

They wernt panic threads either - jus question posts to the more experinced retic users


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

dannylatics said:


> your so lucky to live in a country with numourous wild snakes!
> 
> would love to go herping like u can in the states


 
hey! i'm from manchester too!!!.... manchester, kentucky that is.....:whistling2:


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

haha - the only wildlife we will catch over here are the bloody grey squirrels :bash: or a magpie


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here is what i have around me:



Kentucky's Flora and Fauna - Links


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i know this hopefully wouldnt happen, but if you did get bitten, it would be very unlikley it would take over 8 hours, as it your profile says you live in manchester, liverpool is one of the biggest stockists of antivenom in the UK, so thats a bit of a relief, but still wouldnt fancy a bite!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

This is what a Eastern diamond back bite will do to you. 

Bare in mind that Dr Hunter has been self immunising with venoms for 20 years now and has such an immunity only ~3/4 of his 44 bites have required hospital treatment. 
That siad, this bite is belived to be intravenus so it would have effected him quicker (he lost conciousness in under 5 minutes) and the other fang was subcutanious, so it would have caused the local effects. ALso Ray uses mainly heamo-neurotoxic venomos, so hasn't got a particularly strong resisitance to cytotoxins. 

The offending surpent, a 5-6 foot Crotalus adamanteus, Caught locally by animal control officers









On a ventilator for 5 days, and recived 33 vials of crofab 




























8 cut fasciotomy to relive pressure in the arm was necassary to save the arm. 






























Pictures and some information taken from "cobraman.net" and other information gained from personal conversation with Dr Ray Hunter. 

Dan


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

i was looking at that site last night, even expirienced keepers get bitten..........

Do apologise decon if any of my posts affended you, was just posting my opinion..........sorry


----------

